
Engineers crack 58-year-old puzzle on way to quantum breakthrough - walkingolof
https://phys.org/news/2020-03-year-old-puzzle-quantum-breakthrough.html
======
jqgatsby
The localization claims in this article seem very exciting. Could someone with
a background in quantum computing provide some context for whether this is
something likely to be important in the future?

